

Bone Setting Glue - skmurphy
http://www.technologyreview.com/biomedicine/23270/

======
skmurphy
This was fascinating for me, they found the solution by analyzing how the
sandcastle worm secreted a glue in seawater that glued pieces of sand together
to make it's home. Key paragraph:

"The worm has to overcome several problems when putting a sandcastle together
underwater," Stewart says. "Its adhesive has to adhere to wet surfaces, and
when it's secreting that adhesive under water, it has to prevent it from just
dissolving into the ocean." Although the glue starts out as fluid, it must
harden into a solid. "The worm has solved all of these problems, and we're
trying to copy those solutions," he says.

~~~
DTrejo
This site has a whole list of techniques that nature uses to solve its
problems. Very useful if you have an unsolvable problem or wasteful solution.

<http://www.asknature.org/>

